# Psychic Pigeon...wooo!



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey'yas!

Something came up in the course of conversation that sparked me to return and ask you an odd question. It's about my pigeon "Target" (who many of you helped me to raise  ). My mother is disabled and lives in the same house as me, and she told me yesterday that Target thrashes wildly in his cage just moments before I return from work each day, even when I return at different times. She said, "He goes crazy and then a few minutes later, I hear the garage door open. Somehow he knows when you are about to come home!" Have you noticed anything odd like this about your birds?

I've heard of dogs doing this--I once saw a special on TV in which a dog owner left the country while her dog was observed via video camera. The very moment she decided to return home, her dog went to watch for her through the window. They re-tried the test with different return-times, to make sure the dog wasn't just in the habit of looking for her at a certain period in the day. The dog only went to the window when the owner was actually about to return!

Now, I suppose it is possible that Target is hearing something, but I don't know how he could recognize the sound of my car from the living room, located next to a TV, and with little ears that are covered with fluff!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats interesting 

Pigeons may not have powerful ears like dogs, but still they are better I think when compared to humans. I am not aware what is the complete spectrum of sound that is audible to pigeons. Target might be picking up something or otherwise it could be a coincidence.

Animals and birds are known to have better sensory powers than humans, it has been cited many times around the world that horses, cows, many birds and rodents have exhibited abnormal behaviors collectively before natural disasters like earth quakes.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

My elderly mother lives with me also, and although my pigeons are in a loft - I have a cockatoo in the house that does the same thing according to my mother. She says she's quiet in her cage but then about 5 minutes before I drive in the yard (different times of day), "Lexi" starts screaming and gets all excited  Don't know how they know!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Doesn't surprise me in the least! 

I firmly believe that "*Nothing is impossible...just (currently) unknown...*"

We have a loooong way to go to explain the so-called extra sensory/paranormal activities with which we are capable. I think the birds and animals are far ahead of us and could teach us a LOT...IF we are willing to observe and "listen."

Look how far we have come technologically! Just think what we could accomplish if we put the same effort to our powers within...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

animals will always have everything over us humans , we are the weakest link in evolution if you ask me


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> animals will always have everything over us humans , we are the weakest link in evolution if you ask me


Tend to agree with you, LL!

HOWEVER, if we, as a species and the rest of our world is to survive, we *better* find some answers before it's too late. 

Heaven help the Universe if we make it into outer space before cleaning up our act here on Earth! 

However, hope springs eternal...we DO have the ability...we just need the incentive!! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

mr squeaks said:


> Tend to agree with you, LL!
> 
> HOWEVER, if we, as a species and the rest of our world is to survive, we *better* find some answers before it's too late.
> 
> ...


oh my we are in trouble then lol


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> animals will always have everything over us humans , we are the weakest link in evolution if you ask me


I have to agree with that!
Their survival, hunting and even parenting skills are better than humans


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I have two parrots - a Yellow Headed and a Spectacled Amazon. I used to walk home from the train after work - often at different times, and my wife tells me that she always knew when I was arriving because they became very vocal and active - even before the dog was aware that I was home.

Hugh


----------

